# 2 doctor interview-Fibromyalgia in a nutshell!



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Here's an interview of both of my doctors-one current and the other moved to Mich.(researcher)but nonetheless they give an excellent overview of FMS. A must read! Gayle http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...24&Reviewed=YES


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does this site have a mailing list?tom


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rocki, thank you for the wonderful article. I haven't read it all, but will later on. I found the genetic aspect of it interesting. My dad was diagnosed with rheumatism in his early 50's, but I'm not sure if he had it before that and didn't say much. I also remember as a child/teenager having a lot of pain in my knees. There were times that I could not walk because of the pain. Then in my mid-20's it disappeared. Has anyone else experienced this early on in their life?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting the article! I read the first half and will finish it later. (You know, low concentration level







) Really enjoyed it, very interesting! Thanks


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Weener, I had a lot of joint pain at age 10. This is one of the symptoms that eventually (!) lead to a diagnosis of M.E/CFS (except back in 1990 it was called PostViral Fatigue Syndrome). For months they insisted I had juvenile arthritis or 'rheumatism' even though the testing for those conditions didn't indicate them. I think in those years doctors were really confused by the symptoms - M.E/CFS wasn't too well known back then. I think my experience of early age joint pain may have been different to yours though Weener as mine did end up with a diagnosis of a condition that's still around today?


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi all. Tom, yes they have a electronic bulletin email if that is what you're looking for. Go to:www.immunesupport.comthen click on "email bulletin" which is one of the tabs across the top of the page. I chose "fibromyalgia" and it included CFS stuff also. It alerts me to what's new on their site.Susan and Weener, it sounds as if you both had growing pains which is part of myofascial pain syndrome. Dr. Devin Starlanyl talks about these in her 1st book. I, for one, am loaded with trigger points all over my body and it makes having fibro. more miserable (one being neuromuscular (TrPs)and the other biological(FMS). Her site is: www.sover.net~devstarI've had myofascial pain trigger points since i was a teenager and likewise with fibro. Both my parents could have been "poster" parents for fibro. and both my sisters have it so i definitely believe in the genetic component. I just wish there were more people who treat this stuff out there rather than pockets of treaters here and there. Sorry, it's been a discouraging day. Gayle


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks for that rocki.weener,i had what my doc called"itchy anus"from age 12 to 19,i called it my 7 year itch,lol.one of the most miserable expirences ever.then it magicly disappeared(knock on frigin wood!!).i dont know,is that simular,'growing pains'?i dont know how much an anus grows,ha ha.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rocki, oh I had those growing pains too! They were absolutely terrible, with my legs being the worse. I had x-rays and what not but I can't remember the outcome, I guess I was too young to remember it all. That was long before I first got M.E/CFS though at age 10. The article you posted was great Rocki, thanks for sharing. Comprehensive and I liked the 'facts' part. I was a very disconcerted by this inaccuracy though:


> quote:Chronic fatigue syndrome is different from fibromyalgia and it is not associated with pain, abnormal tender points or non-restorative sleep disturbance.


Pain is a significant aspect of CFS. So is sleep disturbance and unrefreshing sleep.The Oxford CFS diagnostic criteria says 'other symptoms which may be present, particularly myalgia (muscle pain), mood and sleep disturbances'. The CDC CFS diagnostic criteria specifies that along with the characteristic fatigue, 'there must be four or more of the following symptoms... muscle pain (myalgia)... unrefreshing sleep... multijoint pain (arthralgia)'. I do worry about that, but overall the article was very informative.


----------

